# Interested in viewing a class or two.



## Josh (May 4, 2008)

Does anyone know any good Aikido schools in the state of New Hampshire?


----------



## ejaazi (May 6, 2008)

No, but you can do a dojo search over at www.aikiweb.com
If that doesn't work, then try google.


----------



## Kumbajah (May 6, 2008)

never been to the school just know it's there - 

http://www.portsmouthaikido.com/


----------



## Josh (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## ejaazi (May 9, 2008)

BTW, I answered your question about Aikido in the General Martial Arts section.


----------



## Josh (May 9, 2008)

Thank you. I did view a class, and It looked interesting. I just am not sure about it.


----------



## ejaazi (May 9, 2008)

Josh said:


> Thank you. I did view a class, and It looked interesting. I just am not sure about it.


 
That's alright. At least you are looking and trying to make the right choice for you. And that is what is most important - choosing a style or system that meets your needs. By doing that, you're more likely to train longer and enjoy it as well. If you do choose to study Aikido, come back and let us know.


----------

